

Create a new poll on HN - thefox
http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll

======
corin_
_"1 Mar: Polls

Since polls are so common on News.YC, we just added explicit support for them.
To prevent the site being swamped by polls for the next few days, we'd
appreciate it if you'd only use this feature because there was something you
already wanted to ask. There isn't currently any link to it, so you have to go
to <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll> to make a poll, and for the time
being only users with over 200 karma can make them. Once people get used to
this we'll open it up to everyone."_

Seems that has now been reduced to 20 karma - but I believe the logic of not
linking to it to prevent polls taking over the site still stands.

------
msluyter
Weird. I get the error "Sorry, you need 20 karma to create a poll, " despite
having karma of over 1000. Perhaps this still has some bugs.

~~~
gus_massa
[EDIT: The last polls are from a user with 250 points, so the following
explanation is wrong.]

In the last months the site grow a lot, and the administrator made all(?) the
karma thresholds bigger. Probably he changed the threshold for polls, but he
forgot to update the error string.

